# Bear Mountain Over Harriman????



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I started riding a year ago and almost exclusively ride in Harriman. I live 5 miles from Lake Welch entrance. I ride up willow grove to get in. It is a .7 mile 10% climb. Normally not a huge deal but I do need to push hard the last 1/3 or so.

I recently hurt my glute/ hammie / lower back, I am not exactly sure which. I've been to the doctor and was told nothing is structurally wrong, take lots of advil and go 'easy' until the muscle heals. Also do more core work. 

As long as I spin, I am fine. When I push hard, the pain comes on very quickly. So I decided to hit Bear Mountain for the first time as there are no climbs over 6%. In 34/32 I can spin my way up without pain.

I've been 3 times in the last week. All I can say is, 9W is awful. There are lots of cars. They scream by, often come close, there is no shoulder and I even got the finger (from a guys going in the opposite direction no less). At the same time, I've seen as many riders in 3 rides to Bear Mountain as I do in 15 0r 20 rides in Harriman. 
Why is that? The Perkins Climb? The view at the top? It seems to me like riding empty Harriman roads would be preferable. Or is this just too small a sample?

cmn


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Everyone has their preference. I come up Bear via 9W from StonyPoint. I don't find the traffic burdensome. I'll typically do the ride early on a weekday during the warmer months a couple times a year(weekends are a bit busier) I enjoy the 4.5 mile climb up from 9w and feel the approach from Harriman not as challenging, plus the connection from the West has the potential of getting you ticketed when crossing the highway.

If you want a nice quiet ride, I like going up Buckberg to Mott toward Gatehill Road. 
Also going down GateHill toward Lake Tiorati is both challenging , scenic and free of cars.

As far the pain you experience, that's something to see sports doctor about. Not sure what advice anyone here can offer that would be of value.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> As far the pain you experience, that's something to see sports doctor about. Not sure what advice anyone here can offer that would be of value.


I went to a sports doctor. he is a cyclist too! He is the one that told me to take advil. 

I've done Mott farm a couple of time. Cedar flats to Mott Farm to 9w, back up 210 by the police station. In Harriman, I really like cutting through the Lake Welch parking lot and down Lake Welch Parkway, then up tiorati brook road.

I also enjoy going straight through kanawauke Circle from gate hill, staying on 106. There is a short climb and a great decent down to route 17. Then of course a nice climb back.

I've gone down seven lakes Drive to long ridge circle often. I've never tried to get to Bear Mountain that way. I always just turn around and head back to Tirorati

Maybe if I do start to ride 9W more often, it won't seem so busy and I'll get used to it. I did enjoy the climb to the top of perkins.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I think its a matter of perspective... I think that a lot of the riders hitting Bear from 9W are coming form the city. If you're used to riding empty Harriman roads, than 9W seems busy... if you're used to riding in NYC, than 9W is not so busy.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm, I admit that I avoid 9W as much as possible, but you live North of the worst part (between, say, 304 and the bridge in Stony Point). There are idiots always, but I haven't had too much trouble on 9W between Stony Point and Bear Mountain. Maybe it is the time of day - after about noon or so on a weekend Bear Mountain can get pretty busy.

I agree that Harriman is preferable. For me, though, it is a harder ride. The climb up to Bear is longer than the climbs to get to Harriman, but the slope is gentler. 

When you get to Tiorati circle, have you ever tried going over Arden Valley Road to Rte 17, then down 17 to 106 (Kenawaukee Rd) back up into the park? The bit on 17 isn't great, but it is only 10 min. or so. The bits on Arden Valley Rd and 106 up to the circle are worth it, imo.


------------


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

D&MsDad said:


> I agree that Harriman is preferable. For me, though, it is a harder ride. The climb up to Bear is longer than the climbs to get to Harriman, but the slope is gentler.
> 
> When you get to Tiorati circle, have you ever tried going over Arden Valley Road to Rte 17, then down 17 to 106 (Kenawaukee Rd) back up into the park? The bit on 17 isn't great, but it is only 10 min. or so. The bits on Arden Valley Rd and 106 up to the circle are worth it, imo.
> -----------


I agree, I find a shallower but longer slope easier than steeper but shorter. By the top of Willow Grove, I am struggle (on a really good day) to keep 50 RPM. I am usually in the high 40's.

I've taken 106 to 17 thinking I was going to ride to Arden Valley. I took one look at 17 and said no freaking way. But I really enjoy 106 to Rt 17. My next long ride I'll do Arden valley Road from Tiorati to 17. I am not sure I'll take 17 to 106. 17 is still kind of scary . I'll probably turn around and go back down Arden Valley to Tiorati. 

Oddly enough, this weekend had more people in Harriman than I've ever seen before. I thought it was funny just days after I started this thread. It was a beautiful Saturday.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

There's a Strava Segment called 'quick before the trooper comes' for when you cross from when you cross over the highway to continue on seven lakes from the Harriman direction. I know its commonly done, but crossing to Bear by bike this way is a bike infraction. That said I've crossed both ways but honestly prefer coming from the East as it's a much better climb up Bear. I agree with the comments about avoiding 9W, however if you follow bicycle route 9 from the South you do avoid the worst parts. If you are approaching from the North of Bear I recently rode North of Bear to Poughkeepsie and its not that bad.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Trek_5200 said:


> There's a Strava Segment called 'quick before the trooper comes' for when you cross from when you cross over the highway to continue on seven lakes from the Harriman direction. I know its commonly done, but crossing to Bear by bike this way is a bike infraction. That said I've crossed both ways but honestly prefer coming from the East as it's a much better climb up Bear. I agree with the comments about avoiding 9W, however if you follow bicycle route 9 from the South you do avoid the worst parts. If you are approaching from the North of Bear I recently rode North of Bear to Poughkeepsie and its not that bad.


I've done the crossing between Harriman and Bear, usually in the E to W direction (Bear to Harriman). If you ride on the grass, which is what I do, I don't see why the troopers would have a problem. The circle at Rte 6 isn't too bad, either there is not much traffic or there is a lot (therefore very slow), either way it isn't too bad crossing the roads. I admit there's more traffic than there was 20 years ago when I started doing that, but if you're up early it isn't too bad. I prefer this direction too, because the climb up from the Rte 6 circle to Tiorati circle is very pretty, it is nice to look around while you're going up that long slope, and the gradient is gentle enough that it is enjoyable.

How did you get to Poughkeepsie from Bear? I went up 9W (joining it in Stony Pt, I start in Pearl River but avoid 9W until then) to Old State Rd/Main through Highland Falls, then up Mountain ave to 9W, up 9W to Rte 218. However, when I hit 9W again in Cornwall, I took a look at 9W and it looked pretty sketchy (I've driven 9W between Cornwall and New Windsor, I don't remember it as being bikeable). 



-------------------


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

D&MsDad said:


> I've done the crossing between Harriman and Bear, usually in the E to W direction (Bear to Harriman). If you ride on the grass, which is what I do, I don't see why the troopers would have a problem. The circle at Rte 6 isn't too bad, either there is not much traffic or there is a lot (therefore very slow), either way it isn't too bad crossing the roads. I admit there's more traffic than there was 20 years ago when I started doing that, but if you're up early it isn't too bad. I prefer this direction too, because the climb up from the Rte 6 circle to Tiorati circle is very pretty, it is nice to look around while you're going up that long slope, and the gradient is gentle enough that it is enjoyable.
> 
> How did you get to Poughkeepsie from Bear? I went up 9W (joining it in Stony Pt, I start in Pearl River but avoid 9W until then) to Old State Rd/Main through Highland Falls, then up Mountain ave to 9W, up 9W to Rte 218. However, when I hit 9W again in Cornwall, I took a look at 9W and it looked pretty sketchy (I've driven 9W between Cornwall and New Windsor, I don't remember it as being bikeable).
> 
> ...


_A-SIG 2015 #12 Poughkeepsie - NYC, NY


----------

